
NOAA Interactive Smoke Map Visualization - dannygarcia
https://hwp-viz.gsd.esrl.noaa.gov/smoke/
======
dannygarcia
Here's how I use this forecasting tool which has made it great for planning my
bicycling commute in the Bay Area these past smoky days: 1) Enable the Near
Surface Smoke layer under HRRR. 2) Click the timestamp at the bottom to switch
to formatted date/time.

